# Uploading Videos



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry if this as been addressed before but i try to upload videos and i click upload in manage attachments and it says its uploading but it dosen't do anything can you help me out?, again sorry if it has been addressed before


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2006)

How long did you wait? It can take a while to upload larger files and there is no progress bar (unfortunately), so it may look like it is just hanging, when it is, in fact, uploading.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 20, 2006)

well i waited maybe 3-4 minutes and it says it was uploading so i guess i have to wait longer.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes. Depending on the size of the file and the speed of the upload it will take a long time. Much longer than download, if you leave it should upload in time.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 20, 2006)

ok thanks!


----------

